# Some more kayak GIANTS!!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had a group of three today and we ended up with a limit as well as a couple slobs including another over 32"! :notworthy:

We lost one decent little chicken dolphin to the mirage drive and had a decent gaffer dolphin jump off which was a bummer but they picked up a couple of kings and a spanish on the troll. I also am 95% certain I saw a sail too. Its VERY fishy out there guys!

Ive booked the three days I said I had open yesterday but my Friday is up in the air and I will find out tomorrow if he can go or not, so if anyone is interested in case he cant make it give me a shout!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul and wouldn't doubt it on the sail we were about 3 miles off the beach a couple weeks ago and saw one free jump about 20 times it was a amazing sight


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Had a group of three today and we ended up with a limit as well as a couple slobs including another over 32"! :notworthy:
> 
> We lost one decent little chicken dolphin to the mirage drive and had a decent gaffer dolphin jump off which was a bummer but they picked up a couple of kings and a spanish on the troll. *I also am 95% certain I saw a sail too*. Its VERY fishy out there guys!
> 
> Ive booked the three days I said I had open yesterday but my Friday is up in the air and I will find out tomorrow if he can go or not, so if anyone is interested in case he cant make it give me a shout!


Ugh...and I'm stuck studying for a marketing final.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that's a fine haul AGAIN!!!! We did Purdy spiffy today too!!!! Limited out w/a couple nice uns and 1st hit I fought fer almost 10 minutes till my rod snapped!!! Got some good video that I gotta edit and put together!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

There was a sail landed on navarre pier yesterday from what I hear.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Save some for me tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Jason, you've got em dialed in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweeeeeet!


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

If you dont mind me asking, what bait do you generally use for snapper?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A great trip. :thumbsup: Good looking fish in those photos. Love the red snapper. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like a great trip JD. Wish I could make it out there sooner then I am. Sent you a PM about some upcoming dates.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yaker said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what bait do you generally use for snapper?


I use anything really. I believe its more where and how youre fishing instead of what youre fishing.

Live is better and its REALLY hard to beat a live pinfish or big ole squirrel fish but cigs, spanish sardines, threadfins and speedos are great too!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

How far out you going for those pigs JD?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ga Transplant said:


> How far out you going for those pigs JD?


These big ones were caught a mile out in 60ft.


----------

